# More new M3 spyshots including the M3 Cabriolet



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Personally I'm really warming to the 'Coupe' 3 series. I saw a Black (with red leather) 335i sat on 19's the other day and it looked stunning from all angles. I have concluded that all the pictures of the 'Coupe' do not do it any justice at all.

Even though I hated what I first saw of the M3 in early spyshots, it is certainly starting to tick my boxes, especially after what I'm seeing below of the white coupe. Subtle yet aggressive! 



Henry Biggs said:


> *December 19 2006*
> This has to have been one of the most spotted new models ever. The forthcoming M3 has been popping up everywhere from the Nurburgring to the highways of California via Sweden.
> 
> Now we have finally cornered the beast on its home territory, spotting it virtually undisguised in Munich and on the surrounding Autobahns. Whatâ€™s more we now have proof that the M3 will be made in hardtop convertible as well as coupÃ© and saloon variants.
> ...


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

It still looks feeble compared to the E46 M3, which along with the Audi RS4 manages to look muscular without distracting from its lines.

The lines on the white car are all over the place - I reckon it would look better with more disguise 

Rob


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

The Coupe Cabrio looks a little "tall" for my tastes.


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> The Coupe Cabrio looks a little "tall" for my tastes.


Got to agree with you Tim. The roof line is completely out of sync with the rest of the car IMO, with the rear screen dropping too sharply. I think it's that that makes it look 'Tall'.


----------



## ag (Sep 12, 2002)

It looks a little like the current CLK proportion wise. Which is not a good thing  This is a shame as it could have been my next car otherwise.


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

why does it seem manufacturers cant just give us flared arches. E46 M3 had em, the first S3 had em.

looks like the new incarnations dont :?

oh please designers dont all follow the same route.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Think it was on Auto Mondial over the Wknd that they were testing the 335i Cabrio (folding hard top) & although a nice looking car & the roof mechanism was very swish, it just did not look right.

As Tim & Kev say, it looked too tall & very old model Volvo C70 like. The Coupe i've really warmed to & think is better looking than the model it replaces, however the Cabrio i think looked better before.

Agree with Rob that unless those M3's are just very heavily disguised, then they just don't look M enough really.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I dont think the M3 looks as nice as the one it is to replace


----------



## jam (May 8, 2002)

I agree - I was expecting much more!

I think the e46 M3 and 3 series cab beat the ones pictured above hands down (or did when they came out) - just a shame there are so many about which makes them a little long in the tooth

Anyone know what pricing is expected to be for the new M3 yet?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Neither look particularly aggressive, but I have to say that while the CC version isn't the best looking CAR I've seen, it's probably the best version of a 4-seat CC I've seen.

They've managed to keep the boot relatively short whereas most that I can think of end up with that awful cab-forward design.

At first glance, you wouldn't automatically think it was a CC version. Though the downside of that is that it's because the other version is a nothing looking car too.

Saw my first one on the road yesterday (not M3) and it really had no presence at all.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

W7 PMC said:


> Agree with Rob that unless those M3's are just very heavily disguised, then they just don't look M enough really.


If I was in the market for one, it is this subtle /stealthy styling which would seal the deal for me. I like it.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

I like the Coupe more than i thought i would.... But still doesnt do it for me in the way the RS4 does....But having said that i'd be expecting the new M3 to run rings around the RS.

As for the cab...It looks stooopid.


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

The sheep have yet another choice.
As bland as its drivers.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

M3 is sure to be a great drivers car - hardly gonna 'runs rings around the Rs4, but is sure to be at least as good a drive :wink: .

The CC, like all CCs, except the SLK and SL, looks rubbish. But then I don't do cabs.

Today, I had a 335Ci for the day (no 335cd avail) and despite the shite freezing fog conditions, I can confirm it was a fine drive, feeling much more muscular than it's 305hp suggests and looking quite tasty in sparkling graphite with 19" 5 spokes. Great chassis and the motor is right up there with the BMW best. A really, really nice car to drive and I'd suggest that, unless one has a min 400hp and full commitment to the cause, it is a car not to be trifled with by the 4wd wannabes. I think when M sport spec is available with lowered suspension, body kit and 20" wheels, it would be the almost-perfect true four seater coupe avail today, none too shabby in the looks dept, and above all not scarily expensive.

I approve.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> M3 is sure to be a great drivers car - hardly gonna 'runs rings around the Rs4, but is sure to be at least as good a drive :wink: .
> 
> The CC, like all CCs, except the SLK and SL, looks rubbish. But then I don't do cabs.
> 
> ...


You lucky man: I have admired the 335i from afar - it will be capable of upper 300's bhp when the likes of DMS get their hands on it I'm sure.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I think the price will push it very close to 911 territory. I did consider putting my name down for one last year but whilst it may drive exceptionally well, it doesn't look special enough to compete in that price bracket.

You never know though until the final model comes out - spy pics rarely do a car justice.


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

Its gonna be Â£50k at least :? Love my car, but if I was to change right now it would be a CSL.... I do love the RS4 and still prefer the Audi brand... I never thought I would be a BMW driver, but this car is pretty awesome 

Time will tell I guess.....

jason


----------

